# Have I done right ladies!!!!



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

our little one is 18mths old and over the last couple of week has been asserting there indepence the health visitor has been no help at all.
When goes to bed he just high pitched scream not what I call proper crying so tonight me and hubby were like right so we put him to bed and just let him cry for 10mins is that bad!!!!
And he loved it bottle before bed but now he runs away  laughing and giggling when we walk in the room with his bottle so tonight instead of chasing him around making it a game we just put him to bed without his. Bottle. Now feeling so guilty have we done right!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Ours is 15months & being trying at times!!

Don't feel bad if no bottle before bed Hun...what about trying bottle in a different place? Oh holding LO an you walk in with milk with LO already sat for milk?? 

Tis a hard one Hun x


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

We deliberately stopped giving our DS a bottle at night because he then kept waking up and demanding it. We offered water instead and left a spill-proof cup of it in his cot. It worked really well and he finally started to sleep though the night (at least until he started teething again!)
We gave him him milk 3-4pm instead as this enabled him to wait a little longer for dinner, which we've gradually put back over time so we could eat together as a family once DH came home.
Don't feel too bad about the crying -some children really do just need to cry. We used to go in after 2mins, then 5, then 7 until he finally stopped -must point out though that we had a video baby monitor which we were watching to reassure us there was nothing really wrong other than tiredness.


----------



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

Thanks ladies sometimes it's so nice to hear other people have gone through this too. X x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

No you haven't done anything wrong don't worry.  Our youngest has needed serious sleep training as she didn't hardly sleep.  It's been hard and she's fought it but she's healthier and developing well because of it. She would have me in her room twenty times a night if I let her.  This isn't a need it's a want I meet all her needs but not her wants.  With two you just can't.  Her sister and I need sleep to function as does my youngest. You're doing great xx


----------



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

Thank you Mummy DIY diva x x


----------



## millie:) (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh I think you did fine we to be honest as a last resort did exactly as you did I went in checked his nappy was OK said goodnight and let him cry for a bit it broke our hearts really felt upset but tbh he sleeps 7.30pm to 6.30am so in the long run it did everyone the world of good as for the our little one is younger at 13months I wouldn't worry personally. Sounds like your doing fab


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

We had a stage of master c waking up ready to party at 3am and similar, and after a few days just turned the monitor off and left him to it. He hasn't shown any lasting problems   


And no child will suffer due to missing out on their milk one night. Is it still actually a bottle or a beaker? If the former, may be worth trying a sippy cup instead, the novelty may make him drink a bit more?


----------

